# Erste WaKü



## ElFloh (14. September 2014)

*Erste WaKü*

Hallöchen Community,

wie der Titel schon verrät bin ich mit dem Gedanken am spielen, mir eine WaKü zuzulegen und hab auch schon eine ins Auge gefasst.


Corsair Hydro Series H105 Komplett-Wasserkühlung

Ist die empfehlenswert, hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit ihr gemacht, ist sie leise(hab ein gedämmtes Fractal Define R4) und die wichtigste Frage, brauch ich da irgendeine Flüssigkeit zu?

Zur Zeit kühlt meinen i5 4670K ein HR-02 Macho von Thermalright.

Freue mich auf Antworten.

Grüße Floh


----------



## Uter (15. September 2014)

*AW: Erste WaKü*



ElFloh schrieb:


> (hab ein gedämmtes Fractal Define R4)


Wenn du ein leises System anstrebst, dann würde ich keine Kompaktkühlung kaufen. Die Pumpe kann die Lautstärke des Systems limitieren.



ElFloh schrieb:


> [...] und die wichtigste Frage, brauch ich da irgendeine Flüssigkeit zu?


Nein. Schau dir am besten mal den Startpost des angepinnten FAQ-Threads an. 



ElFloh schrieb:


> Zur Zeit kühlt meinen i5 4670K ein HR-02 Macho von Thermalright.


 Dann rentiert sich ein Tausch imo nicht. Ca. 100€ für etwas mehr Leistung bei gleicher Lautstärke.


----------

